

The Internet mystery that has the world baffled - mikecane
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/internet/10468112/The-internet-mystery-that-has-the-world-baffled.html

======
mathattack
Is anyone on here trying to solve this? If so, is the difficulty similar to
how the writer describes?

This seems like an elaborate recruiting tool to me. Google and Microsoft come
to mind, but it could be a security firm or agency too.

~~~
espeed
You can see how the Cicada Jan 2013 puzzle played out here...

* What Happened Part 1 (2013): [http://uncovering-cicada.wikia.com/wiki/What_Happened_Part_1...](http://uncovering-cicada.wikia.com/wiki/What_Happened_Part_1_\(2013\))

* What Happened Part 2 (2013): [http://uncovering-cicada.wikia.com/wiki/What_Happened_Part_2...](http://uncovering-cicada.wikia.com/wiki/What_Happened_Part_2_\(2013\))

* The Leaked Email: [http://uncovering-cicada.wikia.com/wiki/The_Leaked_Email](http://uncovering-cicada.wikia.com/wiki/The_Leaked_Email)

* More Coverage: [http://uncovering-cicada.wikia.com/wiki/Uncovering_Cicada_Wi...](http://uncovering-cicada.wikia.com/wiki/Uncovering_Cicada_Wiki)

------
mikecane
I don't think this is any intel agency. It smells like Google.

~~~
bhartzer
Why would it be Google or even an intel agency?

~~~
Semiapies
Both intel agencies and Google have been known to use unusual puzzles in their
recruiting process.

